# Ships Log.



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

After a Ship finished a voyage,were did the Ships Log of that actual voyage go.


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

In most companies that I worked for the carbon copies were removed and sent to the company offices. The original remained on board.


----------



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Landlubber,But were did the actual log end up.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Landlubber said:


> In most companies that I worked for the carbon copies were removed and sent to the company offices. The original remained on board.


Were there carbon copies of logbooks? I thought the whole box and dice was handed to the Shipping Master at the end of Articles and kept .... somewhere. Probably a lot of them ended up in Newfoundland with all our records. 

John T.


----------



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

Why I ask I always imagined them ,in a skip at the back of Threadneedle St, or somewhere ,when the company's finished,Surplus to Requirements.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd be interested to know whether nowadays, log entries are made or backed up by computer.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Landlubber said:


> In most companies that I worked for the carbon copies were removed and sent to the company offices. The original remained on board.


With the possible exception of a death on board. Under English Law, the official logbook entry by the Master was the official note/certificate of death, the logbook would be landed to the Consul or Shipping Master(UK), and then transferred to national archive as proof of demise of the person. This was the rule up to about 1980, whether it's still the case, I don't know.


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

I understood that it was the Deck Log you were talking about. If you meant the Official Log then I think that was sent to the MMO.


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

The original copies of the deck log would often be found in a cupboard under the chart table. On one ship I sailed on, in the mid-seventies, all the logs back to voyage one were found in this location. The second mate and I wanted to search for details of an earlier second mate who had reportedly commited suicide on about voyage two about 20 years earlier and was the subject of ghost stories.
We were able to verify the story.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

I Believe the Maritime Museum Greenwich has copies of articles,official log entries, for the year ending in 0 and 5. The remaining copies are held in The Newfoundland memorial Museum in Canada for all other years. If costs you but some of the voyages where you thought one thing-the log book has another cryptic and oblique entry. It isnot cheap about £50 per article if you can remember the ship Off No and the voyage Date? The working, eng room, radio and deck logs most likely have since long gone. So only the official story remains!!!! Good Hunting


----------



## kernewekmarnor (Aug 20, 2007)

From a serving Master of a UK Flag ship; Our Official Log Book when completed is held onboard for inspection during Flag State inspection.
It can at any time be requested by either the MCA or Register of Shipping.
Our Bridge Log Book is copied monthly to Marine Supt ashore and top copies held onboard for 2 years - this is a company policy.
Hopefully this info is of some use to you.


----------

